# Guy wanted to use a PEN on my phone...



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I have no more words for this. Actually today was especially weird -- most people have no issues signing with me holding my phone (that's right, MY phone) but I had a lot of businesses today and had a few that wanted to grab it....but a guy wanting to actually sign with a pen? I mean...how is this even fathomable?


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Guess he expected you to hand him a stylus...LOL


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Shit... better hide my S Pen (I have a Note 5). LOL.


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I have no more words for this. Actually today was especially weird -- most people have no issues signing with me holding my phone (that's right, MY phone) but I had a lot of businesses today and had a few that wanted to grab it....but a guy wanting to actually sign with a pen? I mean...how is this even fathomable?


I don't get it.

All of my deliveries didn't require a signature until one day the App prompted for a signature from a customer.

Is the customer a habitual liar as in always saying he never received the package on many occasions or the package was valuable? (It was in a padded envelope).


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

No deliveries 'require' one, but it's a good idea at a business (or leasing office or wherever) to get one, just so there's a record.

Suffice it to say, this one didn't get one.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

sillywabbit said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> All of my deliveries didn't require a signature until one day the App prompted for a signature from a customer.
> 
> Is the customer a habitual liar as in always saying he never received the package on many occasions or the package was valuable? (It was in a padded envelope).


Possibly. Some customers can tell Amazon to not leave packages in "safe locations," and therefore need a sig. This, of course, is usually after items have gone missing.

Could also be high priced, alcohol, etc.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I usually only see sig required if you do "receptionist" where it asks you for name and sig..... Never seen it pop up for any other option


----------



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

I was working on construction site and a contractor tried to sign my phone with a steel mechanical pencil, he had turned away from me and was doing it on the seat, pressing harder and harder because it didn't work. I bought a 10-pack of screen protectors to replace the one he gouged, screen was okay. Never work without one since then.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I always say "Please sign here WITH YOUR FINGER".... seems to solve that issue.

g


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

speedyk said:


> I was working on construction site and a contractor tried to sign my phone with a steel mechanical pencil, he had turned away from me and was doing it on the seat, pressing harder and harder because it didn't work. I bought a 10-pack of screen protectors to replace the one he gouged, screen was okay. Never work without one since then.


That is one of the solution, but I found that screen protectors reduce the sensitivity of the screen, in market like mine it is very crucial that you have acted extremely quicker in accepting blocks as they get disappear in milli seconds and I mean Milli-seconds . And off course the quicker phone's part as well.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> That is one of the solution, but I found that screen protectors reduce the sensitivity of the screen, in market like mine it is very crucial that you have acted extremely quicker in accepting blocks as they get disappear in milli seconds and I mean Milli-seconds . And off course the quicker phone's part as well.


Maybe you need a better brand of screen protector. I have always done fine with tempered glass protectors. Feels like I am touching the actual screen. Now that I have an s7 edge I obviously had to get a film protector.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I hate to give this example, but Screen protector is just like a condom whether its cheap or expensive, saves you from HIV and other diseases but decrease the sensitivity while .................... lol
Sorry its getting off topic..


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I just ask for their name and do it myself. 

Its what UPS and Fedex does when delivering to office's.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> I hate to give this example, but Screen protector is just like a condom whether its cheap or expensive, saves you from HIV and other diseases but decrease the sensitivity while .................... lol
> Sorry its getting off topic..


You can always poke some holes in it.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Maybe you need a better brand of screen protector. I have always done fine with tempered glass protectors. Feels like I am touching the actual screen. Now that I have an s7 edge I obviously had to get a film protector.


I also have the S7 edge make sure you have a good case as I dropped mine and the screen cracked the screens are very easily cracked on this phone and the phone is slippery because of the edge


----------

